# Training Class Advice Question



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently signed up for a beginning retriever course with a local trainer (Bill Quinn at Ruff Ryder Kennels). The goal is to teach the handler/dog the skills to pass the JH test. When I signed up for it I was planning on doing the class with Chloe, but I'm now undecided on which dog to do the class with. (Doing the class with both dogs is not an option.) If you all can indulge me and give your opinion that would be a big help. 

Chloe is 8 months old and is much easier to train overall than Jack. She's steadier than he is, maintains her composure when retrieving, and learns quickly. She likes retrieving, but not nearly as much as Jack does, and is pretty birdy. She has had some basic obedience training but is not reliable on anything other than sit and sit/stay.

Jack is 17 months old and is much more excited/happy about the prospect of retrieving anything, but the flip side is he is sometimes difficult to control when he gets that excited. He is much more reliable in his basic obedience (but not perfect by any means), and has had some beginning training for field related behaviors (heel, hold, sit/stay). He's fairly reliable when holding bumpers on walks and doing water retrieves in our pool. He is generally obedient when retrieving, but as I mentioned, gets very excited and can be difficult to control when he's in that state - which is a concern. We took Jack to an evaluation with Bill several months back and Bill felt he was a very biddable dog and would be easy to train for field. He didn't seem concerned about Jack's excitability.

Sorry this is so long winded, but I'm really torn at this point. And I'm not sure it's an either/or, since I'm sure it would be good for both of them. I'm still leaning towards still doing it with Chloe, but am interested in hearing what you guys would do if you were in my position. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would do it with Chloe, because she's not yet done as much, so you can start her 'right' with things and work through it. Make contacts with people in the class and get together to train on the side if you can for extra practice, and work on the other dogs then as well. I'm sure some have other dogs to train too.

You can always work Jack at home with the same things you've done in class.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If it were me I'd probably take Jack.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What do YOU want out of the class? If you are wanting to compete...that may influence who you sign up with. If you are wanting to learn the activity...you may sign up your 'easier' dog so you can spend more time focusing on the activities at hand. You may flip a coin and then work the other dog at home on the activities, where appropriate.

Have fun! I wish I could find a class like that! I think I would enjoy it better and learn more than with privates, which are all I can find at this time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can't take both, can you alternate dogs one class to the next? I see your dilemma, and I would definitely want to see if I could have both my dogs in some way worked with. If really "only" one, then probably the young one as Chloe needs more information, and what you learn you can certainly pass on to Jack.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ultimately, I would like to learn how to train my dogs for field. And if the dog is ready, try to earn a JH title and maybe more. I would really like to do that with both of them eventually, so it's not as if the goal is different for each dog. (Ideally I would like both of them to at least earn their CH and JH.)

One other thing is that Jack is probably going to be entering more conformation shows this summer, so that's something to consider. Chloe isn't ready to be shown in conformation yet, so she has less activities going on at the moment and less pressure to keep her coat (what she has of it!) looking good. One lucky thing is that Chloe is just finishing her first heat cycle this week - that was somewhat of a concern for me initially since I had no idea when that was going to happen.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It sounds like you will likely have totally seperate issues between the two. Chloe you might have to work more towards motivation, Jack sounds like the more natural and will need more work on self-control. 

You usually make more mistakes on your first dog than your second, so maybe take the dog that you don't mind making more training mistakes with. Then learn from those mistakes when training the other one.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think going a little crazy and having difficulty initially steadying can be seen as a good thing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Totally, that's what makes it a tough decision. Chloe likes retrieving, but just has that puppy ADD going a bit still. She's more easily distracted at times. Jack will do it forever if you let him. He only stops when he's exhausted, and even then it's just to rest until he can go again.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I think going a little crazy and having difficulty initially steadying can be seen as a good thing.


Is it? See that's the stuff I don't know. I actually am embarrassed that he's so excitable!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't been to any training classes or have any experience, but if I were in your shoes I think I would take whichever dog you think would have more fun. In your posts it sounds like Jack who will enjoy the retrieving. Sure he may be exciteable but it's a chance for him to get experience being controlled in a somewhat suitable environment, as well as giving him the opportunity to learn something new that you know he will enjoy. Plus, he's a retriever - they're supposed to be excited about fetch, no?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If Jack presents more challenges to you as a handler, I'd take him so you get the benefit of learning how to work through the challenges. And of course you can always practice what you learn with both dogs when at home.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I would also take Jack for the same reason as just stated above. He would probably benifit more from having a pro there to help you balance his drive, and obedience.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would take Jack for the same reasons that Steph said.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So ultimately it's going to come down to which is harder for me to deal with as a handler - needing to teach Chloe more basics - including how to retrieve (with the potential to need to work on increasing her drive) or learning how to control Jack's overwhelming desire to retrieve. I agree that Jack may be the bigger challenge.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

never avoid the bigger challenge, it's how we grow as trainers/handlers!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> never avoid the bigger challenge, it's how we grow as trainers/handlers!


Do you think Jack is certainly going to be the bigger challenge? I'm not totally sure since I have no experience with either issue.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you should take Jack to the class, you can always practice at home with both of them. I know in Bill's classes you get a lot of homework, so you could be doing the work at home with both. You could always bring Chloe in the car and then do some training with her before and after the class. I mean, since you are already going to be at Prado!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think they'll both present different challenges. But based solely on your descriptions it sounds like Jack could have the potential to go farther


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, at that age you WANT them to be VERY enthusiastic!!!!!!
I would take Jack in a heartbeat, I think you will get more out of it, but work both dogs at home when you train on your own.
Work him on a pinch collar so you have more control.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone - you all taking the time to respond is much appreciated. I'm leaning towards taking Jack now. I just need to talk to my husband and make sure he's on the same page - he thinks it would be better for Chloe, but I think after hearing the rationale he'll probably agree


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Add me to the "take Jack" tally. As a trainer, I think you will learn the most with him and get the most constructive advise from the training sessions. If Chloe is easier to work it is less likely that you will run into some of the major stumbling blocks thaat having the experienced advice of a skilled trainer is going to require. Learn on the tougher dog with the guidance at hand, and then apply the lessons on the easier dog when you get home.

Now, you mentioned your husband--is it financially feasible to sign both dogs up and have each of you working a dog? If you are making the trip out for the class it might be worthwhile to give both a solid foundation. I have had a friend do that--she runs one dog and her adult daughter runs the other.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought about that....I'll see if he would be interested in doing it. The class itself is pretty inexpensive for the amount of hours of classes, IMO, ($200 for 40 hours of instruction time) but I'm not sure he will be willing to commit the time like I will. Plus there's a 1-1.5 hour drive each way to the site


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So we decided last night that I'll be doing the class with Jack. I worked with him on "hold" again last night a bit and he did great! I need to start really working on heeling this weekend. The trainer wants us to have them (ideally) knowing Sit, Sit/Stay and Sit/Stay/Heel (come to heel position). I've done it for walking on leash purposes but I don't think Jack gets the concept completely. That's the one thing I worry about most at the moment! But, I have a month before the class starts so I think that's enough time.

Evidently the class is 6 labs, 2 goldens, 1 toller and 1 flat coat. All the dogs are under age 2, which should be interesting!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I am late to the game but I agree with most--take Jack. He's older and might teach you more.


----------

